# Array per Socketverbindung versenden



## PatrickB (22. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe mal eine grundsätzliche Frage: Ich habe gelesen, dass man Objekte per Sockets hin und her senden kann. Ich habe mir ein kleines Client und ein Serverprogramm erstellt und lasse es einfach Strings versenden. Soweit so gut

Kann ich jetzt auch ein Array eines von mir definierten Typs versenden? 
Also sprich: 

Ich schreibe eine Klasse mit ein paar Attributen, erstelle ein paar Instanzen davon und speichere die Instanzen in ein Array ab. Und dieses Array möchte ich jetzt senden und am Server wieder auslesen. 

Funktioniert das mit ObjectInputStream und ObjectOutputStream?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe... 

LG
Patrick


----------



## Roar (22. Mai 2005)

PatrickB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Funktioniert das mit ObjectInputStream und ObjectOutputStream?



ja. unnu?


----------



## PatrickB (22. Mai 2005)

Ja das wars auch schon.. danke.. 
LG
Patrick


----------

